# Festplattenprobleme



## suid (12. September 2005)

aloha,

Seit Gestern habe ich leichte Performance Probleme mit meinem Vaio, das Neustarten dauert sehr lange (~ 10 min.) und auch das Arbeiten ist sehr ruckelig (Runterfahren tut er garnichtmehr). Eine Defragmentierung habe ich nach 2 Stunden abgebrochen nachdem nur 5% geschafft war.

Jetzt habe ich mir die Trial von Easy Recovery runtergeladen und dort kommt folgende Meldung 



> Testergebnisseartitionstest für Laufwerk C: nicht bestanden!
> Empfehlungener Partitionstest für Laufwerk C wurde nicht bestanden; es wurden kritische Systemstrukturfehler gefunden. Führen Sie die volle Festplattendiagnose im Tool 'Festplattentest' für die Festplatte mit der Partition aus, um zu prüfen, ob es irgendwelche physischen Probleme gibt. Wenn es bereits zu einem Datenverlust gekommen ist, sollten Sie die entsprechenden Tools in der Kategorie 'Datenwiederherstellung' ausführen, um die verlorenen Daten wiederherzustellen. Über den Technischen Support oder die Datenwiederherstellungsdienste stehen Ihnen darüber hinaus professionelle Dienste zur Verfügung. Wenn es noch nicht zu einem Datenverlust gekommen ist, sollten Sie mit dem Windows Scandisk-Tool oder einem anderen Dienstprogramm zur Dateisystemreparatur, z. B. Ontrack Fix-It Utilities(tm), die Dateistrukturfehler beheben. Bei schwer beschädigten Partitionen kann es erforderlich sein, den Datenträger neu zu formatieren und Daten aus einer früheren Sicherung wiederherzustellen. HINWEIS: Beim erneuten Formatieren des Datenträgers werden alle Daten auf dem Datenträger zerstört.




Auch chkdsk habe ich jetzt ca. 7 Stunden nach einem Neustart durchlaufen lassen (hat solange gedauert und es kam keine Meldung, zumindest habe ich keine gesehen)


Was meint ihr ?

Eine Formatierung möchte ich unbedingt vermeiden da ich den Laptop gerade sehr dringend benötige.


gruß

suid


----------



## jaquline (13. September 2005)

hi!
ich will ja nich pesimistisch sein, aber für mich klingt es so, als ob sich
A) dein Dateisystem aufgelöst hat (oder dies bald passiert)
B) du dir nen Virus eingefangen hast, der die ganze Festplatte blockt.   

hast du es mal mit einem Virenscanner versucht?   falls er keinen
Virus endecken sollte, kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen, die Daten zu sichern
(über netzwerk oder so) und das note mal wieder zu formaten.

mfg Jaquline ^-^


----------



## suid (13. September 2005)

Naja, Formatieren hatte ich heute Nacht vor, Problem ist halt das ich das Booten mit der Recovery CD nach ca. 1 Stunde abgebrochen habe nachdem gerademal 5 % gebootet wurde. 

Daher fällt Formatieren irgendwie auch Flach da mir das mit dem langsamen DVD Lauwerk nicht so geheuer vorkommt.

Kann das am DVD & Festplattencontroller liegen ?


Seit ca. 6 Stunden lasse ich nun eine Defragmentierung durchlaufen nachdem angeblich
53 % Prozent der Daten defragmentiert sind. 

24 % Prozent ist schon geschafft ... d.h. er muß noch ca. 14 Stunden laufen


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

Ich kenne diese "VAIO-Zicken" von einem Freund. Da hat es auch auf einmal angefangen. Wenn du Pech hast, bringt eine Formatierung auch nichts, weil deine Platte einen Treffer hat.
 Wenn es mit der Recovery nicht funktioniert, dann nimm einfach eine normale Windows CD und installiere einfach die Treiber mit rein (werden normalerweise bei der Installation verlangt).
 Danach kann man den Controller in Erwähgung ziehen.


----------



## suid (14. September 2005)

So, Danke für eure Vorschläge.

Ich habe heute Nacht einfach mal den Festplattencontroller deinstalliert da beide im PIO Modus liefen. Jetzt funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Kann mit jem. eine gutes Festplattendiagnose Tool Empfehlen ?
Ich möchte nochmal alles überprüfen.


Vielen Dank euch !


----------



## Sway (14. September 2005)

Auf der Ultimate Boot CD befinden sich sehr viele HDD Diagnise Programme. Vielleicht ist das was du suchst dabei


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

Die Festplattenhersteller selbst haben oft sehr gute, eigene Software.
 Guck da einfach mal nach.


----------

